# Amazon Kindle Buying Advice



## KDroid (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I could not get it from the US even after numerous chances. So, I've decided to buy it from here itself.

I checked out few sites & the closest price to 139$ I could get was Rs. 8250 (Global Shopping: Buy from International Stores like Amazon, Victoriaâ€™s Secret, A|X, Best Buy & many more in India, delivered to your doorstep.). (Inclusive of Shipping charges & Custom duties)

And if I use an ICICI Bank Credit/Debit Card (or Citibank or HDFC), I'll have to pay Rs. 7837.5 only. (5% Discount)

Can I trust _Shopyourworld_?

Are you aware of any other site where I can get it for lower?

Do you've any idea about the custom duty charges if I buy it from Amazon.com itself? (Shipping is free)


----------



## sygeek (Aug 2, 2011)

I recommend you spend some extra bucks and buy from other trusted sites. Although the site looks legit enough, you never know what they're up to.

Kindle WiFi 6in with Sponsored Screensavers & Ads | eBay

and then remove the ads - How to: Remove Kindle 3 Screensavers - Juancho Rossi – juanchorossi.com


----------



## baccilus (Aug 3, 2011)

You will get it a lot sooner from ebay^^.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 3, 2011)

I would also recommend to buy from Ebay or Letsbuy .


----------



## KDroid (Aug 3, 2011)

sygeek said:


> I recommend you spend some extra bucks and buy from other trusted sites. Although the site looks legit enough, you never know what they're up to.
> 
> Kindle WiFi 6in with Sponsored Screensavers & Ads | eBay
> 
> and then remove the ads - How to: Remove Kindle 3 Screensavers - Juancho Rossi – juanchorossi.com



I never thought of this! Thanx!  I can get the Sponsored Kindle from Amazon.com itself @ 114$ + Custom Duties. Do you've any idea about the custom duty charges if I buy it from Amazon.com itself?



xtremevicky said:


> I would also recommend to buy from Ebay or Letsbuy .



When did Letsbuy start selling Amazon Kindle?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 3, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> When did Letsbuy start selling Amazon Kindle?



Was just advising that buying from secured websites is a better option !


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> I never thought of this! Thanx!  I can get the Sponsored Kindle from Amazon.com itself @ 114$ + Custom Duties. Do you've any idea about the custom duty charges if I buy it from Amazon.com itself?


I'm not sure about that, adding the international shipping charges + the custom duties will be a whopping price increase. Plus, the 1-2 months wait. It's just not worth it.

Better buy it from ebay.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 3, 2011)

^^ Shipping is free... and i don't think it would take more than 15 days...


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> ^^ Shipping is free... and i don't think it would take more than 15 days...


Are you sure that the international shipping is free? AFAIK, such orders take more than 1-2 months.

*Sponsored Kindle:*
*i.imm.io/7QWZ.png

*Usual kindle:*
*i.imm.io/7QXe.png


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 4, 2011)

do consider getting "nook simple touch" instead. It costs the same as kindle 3 and unlike kindle is touch screen.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

^^  I chose Kindle over Nook. With Kindle, I would be able to do a bit of web surfing and install some handy apps on it.


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 4, 2011)

one last advice. the eink screen on both kindle and nook is *very* slow and small. IMHO the screen is completely useless for websurfing. I do own a kindle 3 btw. surfing was a terrible experience on it.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 4, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> ^^  I chose Kindle over Nook. With Kindle, I would be able to do a bit of web surfing and install some handy apps on it.


I doubt the websurfing factor here, although kindle undoubtedly is the best ebook reader but it MAY not serve your purposes.

If you want to consider nook, take a look at this review.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 4, 2011)

umm... I would just want to check out fb & email! I don't expect much! I can install games & apps like chess, calendar, sudoku, minesweeper, scrabble,etc. Check this out too!

@sygeek: He is talking about this!  & I have read that review!

Moreover, Nook is more costlier in India.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

So...

Finally, I've got a very nice deal.

And luckily, I've got a 5% Off voucher too! I might order it by tomorrow... 

Thanx for the help!


----------



## KDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

Ordered it @ Rs. 7837.5

Seller was Shop-your-world  So, they even sell on ebay!


----------



## crazyfreak316 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've bought my Nexus S and Kindle from shopyourworld. They are reliable and support is good. Although, they may take upto a month for shipping.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ Hmm.. One month is quite long. I hope I'll get it in 15 days.


----------

